# Pineapple Fattie



## benjaminr (Nov 2, 2009)

Well my vegetarian friend came down again and when shes down here shes normal soo she requests goodies and I make them because im all in support of turning vegies! 



Onion, Garlic, Jalapeno


Above things plus pineapple


Ham






Yes I also forgot the pizza crust again. My friends got to hungry and I cant fend them all off.


----------



## cman95 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fatty you got there!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 2, 2009)

really nice idea for that fattie.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 2, 2009)

Lookin real good....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best to feed the wolves then take the chance of them bitin the chef!!!! LMAO


----------



## smokemaster (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks great! No pics of it cut?


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 2, 2009)

That's a nice mix of ingredients.  The sweet and the spicy together sound like they'd be a hit.  Nice job on this one!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Real Nice combo FATTY you've got there. I've used pineapple before in a Aloha FATTY I made, pork is really good with many fruits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 2, 2009)

I like the combination of ingredients. Looks great. Tell your vegitarian friend, that if man were not meant to eat meat, then god would not have invented the FATTY


----------



## benjaminr (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope sorry, it looked much like you would imagine all the stuff I put in just all mashed together and heated up. Also like stated my friends were about to attack me to get a piece im lucky to have gotten a whole finished picture!

Thanks, thats what I was going for was a sweet and spicy mix and I have to say it worked very well.


----------



## meatball (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks great - love your ingredient ideas!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2009)

Great Looking Fattie and Great Ingredients Too...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice job Ben! What kind of beer did you have with that?


----------

